# Train them young



## Matzos (Jun 23, 2005)

One of my daughters undergoing her basic NBC training in 1984 (she's now 21 and hates this picture)


----------



## Drone_pilot (Jun 23, 2005)

Lol


----------



## Bombardier (Jun 23, 2005)

Hee hee, I wish I had a photo like this one to tease my daughter with when shes older


----------



## Matzos (Jun 24, 2005)

It's my secret weapon!


----------



## Zofo (Jun 26, 2005)

Great pic Matzos; I bet she won't be blessing you for sticking this one  on the net!


----------



## Lobs (Jan 28, 2007)

The ridiculous girl. It would be interesting to look as it looks now. Matzos if there is its modern photo lay out it if you can


----------



## Matzos (Jan 29, 2007)

I will asked her, but she's now 23, and I think the reply will be 'When hell freezes over'.   
But being a good father and a loyal member of the site, I will ask


----------



## Matzos (May 31, 2009)

Sorry about the wait.
A lot of thinks have been going on in my life, moving from unit to unit and the girls now starting to move from home. 

Well she gave in  she's now 25.


----------



## Bombardier (May 31, 2009)

Nice photo mate, when my little girl is here age I would greet her boyfriends with a shot gun and some very stern words of advice LOL


----------



## Advisor (Jun 2, 2009)

Matzos
Inherited her good looks from her mother, no? solaf


----------



## Matzos (Jun 3, 2009)

Advisor said:


> Matzos
> Inherited her good looks from her mother, no? solaf



From both of us solthumsolaf


----------



## Advisor (Jun 5, 2009)

Bombardier said:


> Nice photo mate, when my little girl is here age I would greet her boyfriends with a shot gun and some very stern words of advice LOL


 Lock her up til she's 30 & then marry her of to a richo.


----------



## Matzos (Jun 6, 2009)

Advisor said:


> Lock her up til she's 30 & then marry her of to a richo.



I wish I could, she was due to marry an US Airman later this year, but he called it all off once he got back to the States. uzi,
Lots of tears, but she has got through it and is getting on with her life again


----------



## Advisor (Jun 8, 2009)

Those darn Yanks. I'm sorry to hear that, Matzos. Better she found out before marriage what kind of person he is, than after.


----------

